# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Poziom TSH

## focus9

Poziom TSH czyli badania określającego poziom hormonu tarczycy w organizmie waha się miedzy 0.2 a 4.2 u dorosłego człowieka. Dowiedziałam się że niemowlęta mogą mieć ten poziom dużo wyższy np na poziomie 5.5 i to jest w normie. Po paru miesiącach ten poziom powinien spaść. Czy to prawda że taki poziom TSH u niemowlęcia jest naturalnym zjawiskiem ?

----------

